# Phoenix notebios hibernate with FreeBSD 7.2?



## Azmadaeus (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello

I have recently changed OSes, from Open to FreeBSD, on my Thinkpad T42. Previously, I was able to hibernate using fn+f12 with a disk partitioned with an initial DOS FAT 16 slice with a save2dsk.bin on it, and the OS slice last. This is not working in FreeBSD.

Here's the output of fdisk:


```
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 22 (0x16),(OS/2 BM: hidden DOS with 16-bit FAT (>= 32MB))
    start 63, size 4194225 (2047 Meg), flag 0
        beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 15/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 4194288, size 308387520 (150579 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 15/ sector 63
```

I have also tried this with partition 1 being of type Ao (hibernation partition).

Additionally, when I try forcing hibernation with acpiconf, the "moon" light blinks three times, but before the save2disk program has a chance to load, the laptop powers off, and I end up having to fsck on the next bootup.


----------



## Azmadaeus (Nov 13, 2009)

Update: I got hibernation working. Along with hibernation, the function keys, including fn+f3 and fn+f8 (in console mode or with vesa) work correctly. The trick was to disable ACPI and enable APM. Here is a thread on this forum explaining how to disable ACPI and enable APM.

In addition, sound works by adding the device for your sound card to /boot/loader.conf, and tpb works by adding the nvram module in /boot/loader.conf and then building the port, after running portsnap. The most recent revision to tpb includes code that allows it to work with APM if ACPI is disabled (thanks, markus@).


----------

